
Now do this: - soundsop
http://nowdothis.com/
======
niels_olson
this is awesome, but can I get it like a combination of jottit and google
docs? So I would have, like, niels.nowdothis.com, and I could get a private
URL to send to other people which would allow them to add to my list.

------
niels_olson
oh, and man, this should be the redirect page for leechblock!

